# 2013 Nautic Star 2200 Sport



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center

2013 Nautic Star 2200 Sport being pushed by a Yamaha VF200 SHO (465 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer w/Aluminum wheels. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS7 w/transducer, Minn Kota 36v 112lb I-Pilot trolling motor w/batteries & battery charger, Bluetooth stereo w/Wet Sounds speakers, Power Pole 8ft Pro Series II, jackplate, hydraulic steering, Yamaha analog gauges, labeled switch panel, (2) rear jump seats, transom livewell, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/removable backrest, center console w/integrated livewell, mid-ship in-deck cast net storage, (2) lockable rod lockers, (2) insulated fish/dry storage boxes, anchor locker, blue LED deck deck light & navigation lights.

Nice Nautic Star 2200 Sport rigged out properly for any serious angler with Yamaha SHO power! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $34,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

